# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Ushtria Amerikane zhvillon Telepatinë Sintetike - komunkimi përmes mendimeve

## YlliRiaN

Ushtria e Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës, është duke zhvilluar një teknologji, të njohur si telepatia sintetike, teknologji kjo që do të lejonte njerëzit të shkruajnë një email ose të krijojnë një mesazh zëri dhe ta dërgojnë atë, pa pasur nëvojë të ndezin kompjuterin, të shtypin numrat e telefonit, apo të thojnë ndonjë fjalë.

Koncepti i kësaj teknologjie bazohet në lëximin e aktivitetit elektrik të trurit duke përdorur një EEG ose një elektroencefalogramë.

Udhëheqësi i këtij projekti shkencor, Mike DZmura nga Universiteti i Kalifornisë, thotë Unë mendoj se kjo do të bëhët vetëm një mënyrë tjetër e komunikimit.

Ideja e komunikimit vetëm përmes mendimeve, nuk është diqka e re. Në vitet 1960ta, një kërkues vendosi një EEG në kokën e tij, dhe më pak ushtrime, ai arriti të shkruaj kodin e Morsit përmes valëve alfa të trurit.

Kërkimet për këtë projekt financohen nga ushtria e SHBA-ve dhe janë duke u zhvilluar në Univeristetin e Kalifornisë, Irivine, Universitetin e Carnegie Mellonit, si dhe në Universitetin e Merilendit.

Objektivat e këtij kërkimi janë dy. E para është krijimi i një mesazhi duke përdorur, siq e quan DZmura atë zërin e vogël në kokën tuaj.

Kurse objektivi i dytë, është dërgimi i atij mesazhi tek një individ apo objekt (psh. tek një radio), poashtu duke përdorur vetëm fuqinë e mendimeve. Pasi marrësi të pranojë mesazhin, ai mund të lëxohet si tekst apo mesazh zanor.

Pasi ushtria është duke financuar këtë projekt, është e logjikshme që përdorimet e para të kësaj teknologjie do të jenë në operacionet e ndryshme ushtarake, por DZmura mendon se komunikimi i bazuar në mendime do të gjej zbatim të gjërë në fushat tjera civile.

Një prej fushave të para ku mund të gjej përdorim komunikimi i bazuar në mendime është padyshim bota e lojërave, thotë Paul Sajda nga Universiteti i Kolumbisë.

Ndërsa sipas meje, zhvillimi i kësaj teknologjie do të bëj revolucion jo vetëm në teknologjitë komunikuese por edhe në vetë mënyrën e të jetuarit tonë.

Burimi: www.blog.kosdir.com

----------


## Darius

Nje kujtese per te gjithe ju qe postoni. Shkrime te tilla ska nevoje te hapin nje teme me vete. Eshte nje kryeteme per Kurizitete nga Shkenca dhe Jeta. Ju lutem mos ngarkoni forumin me tema te reja kur shume mire keto shkrime mund te perfshihen ne nje teme qe ekziston enkas per kete pune. 

Kete rradhe po e le si teme me vete por mundohuni ta mbani parasysh per te ardhmen.

----------


## unikali

Kam punuar e studiuar shume per luften elektronike dhe efektet negative te saj mbi forcat tona ne situate luftarake, por kjo fushe qe ka lidhje me shume me telepatine se sa me nje menyre te mirefillte komunikimi me duket shume interesante dhe besoj se kerkon shume kohe per realizimin e komunikimit te pare. Kur permend kete teknologji me duket si e huazuar nga jashtetokesoret. A mundet qe nga kontektet qe "mund" te kemi pasur me ata te kemi huazuar edhe teknologji te tilla. Cdo menyre komunikimi shoqerohet edhe me mjetet per realizimin e komunikimit. Do isha shume i interesuar qe ky mjet do jete ne formen e nje qipi, apo si mund ta fantazoj?

----------

